# Preservatives of frozen pizza dough with yeast?



## Mudassarpb (Jul 31, 2020)

Hello, 
Can anybody help me with preservative for pizza dough (to be frozen... It also contains yeast?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

No preservatives required.


----------



## Mudassarpb (Jul 31, 2020)

brianshaw said:


> No preservatives required.


What about if we want to store it for 3 Months?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

You’ll probably suffer ice crystals and/or freezer burn.


----------



## fatcook (Apr 25, 2017)

Vacuum seal it. Be sure to open the package when you take it out - before thawing - though.


----------



## retiredbaker (Dec 29, 2019)

Mudassarpb said:


> Hello,
> Can anybody help me with preservative for pizza dough (to be frozen... It also contains yeast?


There are specialty yeasts that help.
https://lesaffreyeast.com/product/saf-pro-ibis-red/


----------

